# golden ale



## Bbowzky1 (10/5/15)

Hey guys,
Im a new brewer and wold love to make a golden ale next from LME or DME with steeping grain and hops to fill out the beer.
My favorite golden ale thus far is bridge road brewers (beechworth), james squire is amazing to.
Any suggestions any possible recipes and so on will be much appreciated
cheers


----------



## hathro (10/5/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/502-drsmurtos-golden-ale/


----------



## yum beer (10/5/15)

Can't go wrong with Smurto's, downed one tonight while cooking the barbie, bloody good drop.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (10/5/15)

Thanks guys was looking at this recipe. As a novice tho not quite sure how to go about changing it up/ doing it as a full extract.

Will this work?
1.5kg cbw golden light 
1 can Coopers wheat malt (or is unhopped a better idea due hopping schedule)
Some form of grain to steep, light crystal, caramalt? (Will the suggested 250g be enough)? Would anyone add flaked weet to the steep? I know keep it simple stupid
And just boil with Amarillo? No other hop variety? At specified hop additions.
Is half a tab irish moss equivalent to half tab worflock
Thanks guys really appreciate the assistance


----------



## Bbowzky1 (10/5/15)

Or would the cbw Pilsen light a good idea as smurto uses mainly a wey pils grain in the full grain mash recipe?


----------



## Bomber Watson (11/5/15)

Keep it simple and follow the recipe for your first brew and build on it from there. Sub the unhopped malt extract for whatever brand you have available, I use morgans extra pale and morgans wheat because that's what the lhbs sells.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (11/5/15)

Ok ill see what I can come up with.
Cheers guys


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

Ive done a bit of reaserch to best replicate smurtos golden ale for a full extract recipe. Using the data sheets on briess LME and DME I've managed to come up with a grain composition similar to smurtos all-grain recipe that I think would better simulate his award winning beer then a sparkeling ale extract and coopers wheat beer extract. (I could totally be wrong, after all I am a novice)

1.5kg CBW pilsen LME
1.5kg CBW barvarien LME
500g CBW golden light DME
250g carabohemian (steeping grain)
Malt composition of extracts
43% pils
28% wheat
15% barely
12% base malt
Composition of steeping grain
6% carabohemian

Smurtos all-grain composition is
56% pils
18% munic
18% wheat
6% caramunic

With this I am going to follow his full extract hop additions of amarillo
20g @ 60min
15g @ 10
15g @ 5
And 15g after primary fermentation (correct me if im dry hopping wrong) plan to leave for a week or 2 to condition before bottling, I wount be racking to a secondary)

I would like to know everyones thought on my thinking and would love to here what peoples opinions would be on how itd turn out.
if its looking like itll turn out as a good drop and theres good support, I will do a double batch boil with a mate on the weekend. Ferment 2x 20-23 lt batches (please note the above is anticipated ingredients for single boil 20-23lt) fermenting one batch of the double boil with Wyeast 1272 smurtos fav and one with White labs WL029 (my pick as it should create a clear crisp larger like ale).

Look forward to all your thought, in advance I really appreciate everyones imput.

cheers


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

P.S would DME extract have had the DMS/SMM boiled out of it as the LME does?
If so I could use a briess pilsna DME rather then golden light thus changing the 
Extract composition to
56% Pilsna
28% Wheat
15% Barley
Would this yeild better results?


----------



## stewy (12/5/15)

I've used loads of the Briess Pilsen DME when I did extracts, it's great. No DMS in it. 
For dry hop I would do it 7 days before your planned bottling day


----------



## Moad (12/5/15)

Try 1968, awesome yeast that will flocculate like you won't believe and give you a really malty beer if you are into that


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

Moad said:


> Try 1968, awesome yeast that will flocculate like you won't believe and give you a really malty beer if you are into that


Ok will do. Will have to review the frutiness of the yeast tho. I dont mind hop and fruity aromas but not huge on fruity fflavours.i am a new brewer so only just starting to hit up the ale styles. If not this time next. What you think of the recipe idea?


----------



## wereprawn (12/5/15)

Carabohemian will steer the beers colour and flavour away from the original a bit. You would be better off with Carapils, Cara Malt or Carahell, if you want a more authentic verson. Other than that i didn't notice any problems with your recipe.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

wereprawn said:


> Carabohemian will steer the beers colour and flavour away from the original a bit. You would be better off with Carapils, Cara Malt or Carahell, if you want a more authentic verson. Other than that i didn't notice any problems with your recipe.


Thanks for having a look mate. Ill keep ya suggestions in mind. What flavour/character differencrs would there be if I were to use the Carabohemian rather then a caramalt?

Cheers


----------



## wereprawn (12/5/15)

Carabohemian is darker and more richly flavoured. DSGA is nicely balanced between the hops and subtle malt flavours. Darker caramel flavours can take over and wouldn't be appropriate for the Doc's Ale. Caramalt and other very light caramel malts give the beer a bit of body and "smoothness" , and a gentle malty taste, which fits in better here.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

wereprawn said:


> Carabohemian is darker and more richly flavoured. DSGA is nicely balanced between the hops and subtle malt flavours. Darker caramel flavours can take over and wouldn't be appropriate for the Doc's Ale. Caramalt and other very light caramel malts give the beer a bit of body and "smoothness" , and a gentle malty taste, which fits in better here.


Thanks mate thats a huge help thanks so much. Taken on board and recipe adjusted

Recipe adjusted and golden light DME changed for pilsen
1.5kg CBW pilsen LME
1.5kg CBW barvarien LME
500g CBW pilsen light DME
250g caramalt (steeping grain)
Malt composition of extracts
56% pils
28% wheat
15% barely
Composition of steeping grain
6% caramalt

hows that look?


----------



## wereprawn (12/5/15)

Bbowzky1 said:


> Thanks mate thats a huge help thanks so much. Taken on board and recipe adjusted
> 
> Recipe adjusted and golden light DME changed for pilsen
> 1.5kg CBW pilsen LME
> ...


500g munich

Edit- instead of pils light DME.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

wereprawn said:


> 500g munich
> 
> Edit- instead of pils light DME.


I chose the smaller quantity as DME due to not being able to keep half a tub of LME fresh? I dont belive briess has a DME variant of munich. If theres a like product or a way I can keep half a tub of LME fresh till mext brew id consider getting some munich in there.

Any suggestions?

Ps if I could keep the LME fresh after opening I could use 850g ish munich and 850g ish of balvarian wheat thus changing things up again
Reducing wheat % to about 16 adding a 16% munich and reducing the barley percentage by over a halfish.
Thoughts


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Malt composition of extracts
43% pils
28% wheat
15% barely
12% base malt

Smurtos all-grain composition is
56% pils
18% munic
18% wheat
6% caramunic




*2 VERY different beers*


----------



## wereprawn (12/5/15)

Yeah mate, Briess do liquid munich.

Putting your leftover LME in a sanitised tupperware, chineese food container ect, then storing in the fridge works. Probably not good for longer term storage though. Just be sure to give it a boil for at least 10 min before use to re-sterilize.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Malt composition of extracts43% pils28% wheat15% barely12% base maltSmurtos all-grain composition is56% pils18% munic18% wheat6% caramunic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understandable. Im trying to get as close as I can wuth an extract. Closer then I would be using coopers sparkling ale and wheat beer.

Im not trying to make his allgrain. Im trying to best simulate his allgrain recipe with a full extract brew.

Thanks any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Malt composition of extracts
*43% pils*
*28% wheat*
15% barely
12% base malt
Composition of steeping grain
6% carabohemian

Smurtos all-grain composition is
*56% pils*
18% munic
*18% wheat*
6% caramunic


Work on the wheat %


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

wereprawn said:


> Yeah mate, Briess do liquid munich.
> 
> Putting your leftover LME in a sanitised tupperware, chineese food container ect, then storing in the fridge works. Probably not good for longer term storage though. Just be sure to give it a boil for at least 10 min before use to re-sterilize.


Yeah cool. Im aiming to do all wort boils with unhopped extracts at the moment so the extract will get a boil.
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bbowzky1 (12/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Malt composition of extracts*43% pils**28% wheat*15% barely12% base maltComposition of steeping grain6% carabohemianSmurtos all-grain composition is*56% pils*18% munic*18% wheat*6% caramunic
> 
> 
> Work on the wheat %


Due use of extract im unable to control all veriables. If I use 1.1kg munich 900g barvarian wheat and 1.5kg pils the composition would look more like
42.5% pils
16.7% wheat
15.7% munich
15.7% base malts (cant help this one, part of munich extract)
9% barley (cant help this one part of barvarian wheat extract)

Thoughts


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Bump your wheat % up by 2

Bump your munich % up by 2

The rest is basically pills


----------



## Bbowzky1 (13/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bump your wheat % up by 2
> 
> Bump your munich % up by 2
> 
> The rest is basically pills


1.33kg munich
= 19% munich & 19% base malts
1kg barvarian wheat
= 19% wheat & 10% barley
1.17kg pilsen
= 33% pilsen
Assuming barley and base malt is essentially pils that takes it 62%
This looks pretty good comparitivly to smurtos allgrain recipe. In terms of an extract copy?

Thought?
Cheers


----------



## stewy (14/5/15)

Whether or not it will be a clone of Smurtos, maybe not, either way looking at your recipe & the hops used it will be a damn fine beer (assuming adequate sanitation & temp control of course)


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

Thanks stewy,
Not so much going for a clone, lets call it a replica of soughts?
When I get into all grain or even BIAB ill give his real recipe a go and compare.
Im really hoping it works out well.
My laundry is a pretty constant 17-18c and my garage around 16ish but its been getting colder over night. Melbourne weather is pretty consistantly cold atm.
Will let you guys know how it all goes. 1.5 more days till brew day.
Cheers


----------



## Nizmoose (15/5/15)

Regardless of how close that is to the AG DSGA (and it does look close) it looks like it'll turn out great. My advice would be to focus on the process now and nail all of that and at the end of it you'll have a great beer at the very least! Just bottled my first attempt at the AG DSGA myself and am keeeeeen to see what all the fuss is about! Good luck for the brew day!


----------



## drsmurto (15/5/15)

The golden ale started out life as a kit beer so the kit recipe is the original and the extract version (replacing the hopped extract with pale, unhopped extract) is the closest to it.

That said I've never brewed a kit/extract of any of the many variants of the AG recipes. Interested to hear how this turns out using the munich malt. Rye extract is available so that would be another interesting extract version.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/5/15)

DrSmurto said:


> The golden ale started out life as a kit beer so the kit recipe is the original and the extract version (replacing the hopped extract with pale, unhopped extract) is the closest to it.
> That said I've never brewed a kit/extract of any of the many variants of the AG recipes. Interested to hear how this turns out using the munich malt. Rye extract is available so that would be another interesting extract version.


Haha the man himself,

I have seen so many good things writen about your AG golden and couldnt pass up the opertunity. I chose to go the extract most closly matching your AG composition as after all its an award winning beer, and I font yet know how to brew AG.
I did read on a different forum how you love your rye and victoria hops. I wanted to give this ago first then experiment a bit more with the rye over munich and victotia hops.

Do you have any suggestions? 
Mainly fo you approve of my extract replica of your award winnibg AG golden ale?

Additionally I will let you know how it goes, unfortunately as ive never tasted the AG version I have no comparison. If you were in melbs? Id be more then happy to share ya some of my finished product as a thanks for your insperation, and then instead of me telling you how it turned out you could tell me 

Cheers


----------



## Bbowzky1 (17/5/15)

So I did a 50lt boil today with the above stated recipe (doubled).
Took way to long and im worn out (not quite sure why it took so long) Finally after adding boiled and cooled water to make two FV to 23lt I pitched a rehydrated and proofed us05 to one and a a 1.5lt started wyeast 1272 to the other.
Both have an OG of 1.050 and tast absolutely amazing. Like I coulda drank it all, a little sugary tho at the moment.
Looking forward to drinking the final product


----------



## Bbowzky1 (27/5/15)

UPDATE: My golden ale exeriment
I did this as a double batch boil, see above.
Both finished around the same time and both stable at 1.015/6 (kinda wish they hadda dropped a bit more)

US-05
This is so much cleaner to look at visually, it seems to have much more fruity undistinctive notes. not quite as nice mouth feel and the flavour note as distinctive and crisp

Wyeast 1272
mush dirtier, as in alot more in suspension atm, very littel fruity flavours and great clean mouth feel. all the flavours are very crisp and distinctive.
love this yeast and really happy with the way the brewed out.

I understand these are still in the FV and will continue to mature (just an update)
1 more week conditioning in the FV. then bottling and to be stored inside to cab for 2 weeks (18c) then out into the garage for at least 2 more weeks conditioning (10c)

Hope someone finds the above interesting and/or even helpful


----------



## jimmy_jangles (27/5/15)

Bbowzky1 said:


> Thanks stewy,
> Not so much going for a clone, lets call it a replica of soughts?
> When I get into all grain or even BIAB ill give his real recipe a go and compare.
> Im really hoping it works out well.
> ...


Lets face it, who cares if it turns out exactly like smurtos, as long as you enjoy brewing it and are happy with the taste  believe me, i have tried a lot of suggested variations of recipes and they have been great, but not quite what i was after, so brew what you think will be good and adjust from the results! ( sorry , i seem to be commenting on heaps of things tonight, but i am balls deep in a batch of pale ales and loving them hahaha)


----------



## Bbowzky1 (7/6/15)

Bbowzky1 said:


> UPDATE: My golden ale exeriment
> I did this as a double batch boil, see above.
> Both finished around the same time and both stable at 1.015/6 (kinda wish they hadda dropped a bit more)
> 
> ...


UPDATE
Bottled these yesterday.
I did rack the beer and left for 2 days to assist with sedement reduction and bottle clarity. 
I must admit i love this beer tasts so good. Cant wait till its carbonated.
To be honest the final profuct of the 1372 is far superior to that of the us05.
The additional work and cost is well worth what the liquid yest gives the beer.

Cheers guys


----------

